# GrubHub Region Boundaries



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

By chance, is there anyone (IE drivers especially) who can take a screenshot of their region boundaries for parts of the Inland Empire that they are allowed to operate in. If anybody has the boundary map for the Menifee area, that would be ideal.

Reaching out to you guys as 3 e-mails to driver support have gone unanswered (and not for the question above, but about actually getting on the road; things you would expect a response on). But oh well. I’ll stay patient.

Any help, greatly appreciated!


----------

